
Novel coronavirus test for Miami man leads to $3,275 bill - belltaco
https://www.miamiherald.com/news/health-care/article240476806.html
======
dredmorbius
Original shows permission errors currently. Internet Archive:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20200225052130/https://www.miami...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200225052130/https://www.miamiherald.com/news/health-
care/article240476806.html)

------
dredmorbius
Healthcare is not a private concern of individuals. It is a public concern, of
the community, and the common weal, at large.

(This is an ... interesting ... reprisal of a statement I'd made long ago
before a private healthcare exec. I was inexplicably hired regardless.)

------
ldng
I really hope covid-19 does not breakout in the US. Or we'll all get to see
the dark side of US healthcare..

~~~
yummypaint
If a large portion of the population got hit simultaneously with riddiculous
bills like this it might set the stage for mass civil disobedience and actual
reform. Part of why the status quo has held is because of the isolation and
shame of financial hardship from medical bills. Its fundamentally a divide-
and-conquer dynamic, where people have almost no collective leverage.

------
bfrog
Welcome to murica

